# Solved: Media Test Failure?



## billme630 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a Acer 5100 laptop .The screen when turned on says PXE-E61 Media Test Failure.
What is it, how do i fix it to load OS on harddrive?Nothing seems to work.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

PXE-E61 Media Test Failure for this issue, I suggest that you try to restore your computer back to factory settings. Acer has an applicatio to launch the restoration process using ALT + F10 keys. If this does not resolve your problem, it is possible that your computer has a motherboard problem and will need to repaired. Contact acer to request for repair of your notebook at www.acerpanam.com. If you no longer have a warranty, you can still send it to acer for out of warranty repair.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

PXE-E61 Media Test Failure for this issue, try this step:

- Power the notebook on, and immediately begin tapping F2. This will go into the notebook BIOS.

- In the BIOS use the arrow keys to select the Boot Menu.

- In the Boot Menu will be "Boot Priority Order" and below that will be a list of devices.

The first in the list should be "IDE 0".

If "IDE 0" is not the first, use the arrow keys to highlight "IDE 0"

- Use the designated keys to move "IDE 0" to the top.

- Press the F10 key and press the enter key to save and reboot the computer

If it is does not resolve the problem, I suggest that you try to restore your computer back to factory settings. Acer has an application to launch the restoration process using ALT + F10 keys. If this does not resolve your problem, it is possible that your computer has a motherboard problem and will need to repaired. Contact acer to request for repair of your notebook at www.acerpanam.com. If you no longer have a warranty, you can still send it to acer for out of warranty repair.


----------



## billme630 (Jun 26, 2006)

After reading alot of internet problems about PXE-E61 Media Test Failure , i finally found the answer .It was in Bios , the network boot was enabled..........something so simple ,yet so much aggravation...lol..SOLVED


----------

